# Low Ryder seeds



## WrEkkED (Jul 7, 2007)

Just got my order from http://soulseeds.co.uk/ was quick fast and most importantly they always responded to me that day in every email. Very pleased. Gave me some freebies in every pack too!

I just wanted to let you guys all know about them in case you are looking for a place to get good lowryder seeds from. Def check them out.

Laters


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks! Good luck on your grows man. 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Jul 7, 2007)

WrEkkED said:
			
		

> Just got my order from http://soulseeds.co.uk/ was quick fast and most importantly they always responded to me that day in every email. Very pleased. Gave me some freebies in every pack too!
> 
> I just wanted to let you guys all know about them in case you are looking for a place to get good lowryder seeds from. Def check them out.
> 
> Laters


 do you live in the u.s.? by the way trailer park boys is funny as hell i like the tag


----------



## WrEkkED (Jul 13, 2007)

im in canada. close enough. they are sent in your typical crush proofing. id say they would have as much positive % of making it into the states. anyways, just so you guys know, i germed the seeds and as of today 16 have popped. i germed and started and now growing all outside although i started them in peat and cut the bottoms out when i put them into the ground. a few seeds got ruened when i pinched them... it happens sometimes... looked like sperm in my cup. i also dropped a few seeds as i was getting attacked by mosquitos. the low ryde #2 popped first and have had 100% germ and pop rate minus the 2 i cracked too much. LoL ... the others are a bit slower but every day i see new ones pop up. i think its going a bit slower due to the fact that the nights have been cool. all in all... very good service and quick responses, good seeds... and we will soon see if they are good plants. 

if your looking for lowryder crosses and dont feel like breeding your own, this place is def worth checking out. cheeper too. get twice as many as the doc.


----------

